# Not sure, my ears, the guitar, or youtube .... however



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Love the song, love her rendition of it, but her strumming. I am hearing the plucked strings ok, but the strumming to me sounds ... muddy and indistinct for the most part. Mostly I hear the sound of the pick bouncing on strings that may as well all be the same string for what I am hearing. Not really hearing a solid difference in a lot of the chords she plays.

So, is it me? Is it the guitar? Is it how she is playing?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...on the intro part...she holds a static "G" chord with her pinky and ring fingers...while walking down the bass notes with her index and middle fingers to an "E minor" chord...she is also capoed on the 4th fret...

she wants to emphasize the bass line with the pick while lightly strumming the "backing" chords...it's her technique...

it could also be that the vocal mic is emphasizing the bass notes dues to its placement near the bass strings...

http://www.chordie.com/chord.pere/w...6&1944-06-06=always&tuning=EADGBE&transpose=0

here is the song...

Sukiyaki v1
Kyu Sakamoto


G	Em	G	Em
ue o muite aru	ko
G	Bm	Em	D7
namida ga kobo	re nai	yo ni
G	Am	C6	B
omoida	su haru no hi
Em	C	Bm	Am7	G
hito	ri	bot	chi no yoru

C	Bm	Am7


2.
ue o muite aruko
nijinda hoshi o kazoete
omoidasu natsu no hi
hitoribotchi no yoru

BRIDGE:
C	G	G7
shiawase wa kumo no ue ni
Cm	G/B	D
shiawase wa sora no ue ni

3.
ue o muite aruko
namida ga kobore naiyo ni
nakinagara aruku
hitoribotchi no yoru

(whistling)
omoidasu aki no hi
hitoribotchi no yoru

BRIDGE:
kanashimi wa hoshi no kage ni
kanashimi wa tsuki no kage ni

4.
ue o muite arukou
namida ga kobore naiyo ni
naki nagara aruku
hitoribotchi no yoru
hitoribotchi no yoru
(whistling)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

YOU ROCK!  Thank you!!

Yes, makes sense that the combination of her style and the mic placement and it being youtube leaves me hearing it probably not near as good as it would be in her living room.

>)> now to figure it out on uke! @[email protected] the school the kids go to is now teaching uke in grade 4/5/6 along with recorder!

EDIT** :O Hey cool link!!! Even has an "instrument" for the chord chart!!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The guitar playing is a little busy. It takes some longer than others to understand that less is often more.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

uke version...showing chords...in description header...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't listen to it at work, but I have the single at home (gotta love the Capitol Records yellow-and-orange spinning yin-yang label!).....and now you guys have given me an ear-worm. Thanks for nothing!!kqoct


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

but but but but but .... it is a good song....










Aren't you happy I didn't start out:

Hey.... Mickey you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind HEY MI


----------

